# Feeding fry



## twofish (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
I have 7 fry that I am feeding live hatched brine shrimp to, I have two questions;
A) How often should they be fed? I only have one hatchery, and since they take 24 hours to hatch at one point I am having to go 24 hours before the next feeding ..I am feeding about every 6 hours after the initial hatch (from 24-40 hour mark).

B) When and what kind of foods do I wean them on to after brine shrimp? At this stage they are 3 weeks old, their organs and a possibly a backbone are just starting to develop.

I will be picking up another brine shrimp hatchery tonight so that I can start the hatching process 12 hours apart per hatcery, hopefully this cuts down the time they are having to go without food.
Thanks,

P.S. Hopefully this is the right forum, it was a toss up between this forum and Feeding/nutrition.


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

I heard brine shrimp are only good for a filler and no nutritional value.
As soon as possible try choppin up frozen blood worms as much as they will eat in
two min 3 times a day


----------



## twofish (Mar 1, 2005)

franks said:


> I heard brine shrimp are only good for a filler and no nutritional value.
> As soon as possible try choppin up frozen blood worms as much as they will eat in
> two min 3 times a day


I wouldn't be certain about it being filler.
These 7 fry that I fished out one week after they were layed, survived solely on brine shrimp, and they really grew fast. I am now in the 5th week and I have just started feeding them Daphnia by Hikari, they seem to love it and have been eating it regularly for 3 days (no brine shrimp during this time).
I have just syphoned out another batch of eggs that were layed last week, so I have about 100 fry I plan on doing the same steps with.
I also have another nest of eggs that were just produced in the last 6 hours, it's getting hard to keep up with these guys.
BTW, if anyone in Calgary Canada region is looking for A) some fry or B) a 2-3" RBP (I need the tank he/she is in). Let me know.


----------

